# My Rosettes/Abyssians.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

How do you think im doing lol

I started off with 6 lost one to an ear infection mated the remaining 3 females with 2 males and these are some of the resulting babies which actually have the points.


















































































and this one is the best by far in my opinion the hair is fantastic the point are the best of the litter.










Maybe not lol

Ive had 3 litters of rosettes and 2 of them had 1 hairless each lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look lovely Mark.I'm surprised by the hairless,has that come out of the breeding stock you bought in or is it from mice that you have added to the breeding project?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

This is just my first litter from the stock i bought so all i can think of is that the person who i got them from has somewhere along the line been breeding through hairless lines too.

Ive kept my hairless and these apart and will only be outcrossing to show type mice once ive got enough abys to fall back on if i screw it up lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope I don't get any fuzzy hairless pop out :shock: Look forward to seeing your future rosetted ones.The dilemma will be whether to concentrate on improving size and type of mouse or concentrating on improving distribution of rosettes or of course you could just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Think ill probly try and concentrate on sizing them up for now and still keep the points the best i can.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, fuzzy hairless in a litter of rosette is rough.

Those are some really neat looking mice though. 

One of a few breeders who have the variety in the US crossed her rosette mice with other coat types and may have lost the gene entirely as when you cross it with fuzzy, rex, caracul, or angora/longhair it's often difficult to tell if the mouse is rosette!

My advice is not to breed them with anything other than standard coat or other rosettes!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They look good to me (although I dont know what is deemed as good in an abyssinian?) I am picking up a few of these at the weekend, hope they look as good as yours.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ill only be breeding these to selfs of pale colours though with short hair of course


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well-bred longhaired abyssinians actually look AMAZING, and I'm not usually one for fluffy mice. I've seen lots of pictures of longhaired abyssinian mice from European websites, and the rosettes stand out really clearly and the long hairs form big whispy fans where the ridges are. Or course European breeders have much better abyssinians and longhaireds than we do (for now at least MWHAHAHAHA).

I never get bored of showing people this link: http://hiirifoorumi.net/viewtopic.php?t=14913 They have some amazing Abyssinians in Europe. Look at the 2nd and 3rd picture on that first page - that mouse has three rosettes down each side!! Later on in the post you can see a siamese kitten with four rosettes, 2 on each side, and he looks pretty special.

I'm expecting abyssinians of my own very shortly, I'm so excited  I think I'm going to try for rosette quality and quantity before type - I don't want to water down the abyssinian modifiers by breeding them with smooth coats until I have enough of them to bring it back. I might try two seperate lines - one specifically for lots of rosettes and one for typeyness, and see which works better.

It's great that so many people are becoming interested in them, maybe one day we'll be able to show them! I think it'll take a good few years to get to that kind of standard though!

Please keep showing us pictures, Mark 

Sarah xxx

(PS - I'm praying and hoping with all my might that no fuzzy hairless show up in my lines...)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I might try two seperate lines - one specifically for lots of rosettes and one for typeyness, and see which works better.


This is your best bet.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know if breeding with focus on type at this stage would work as the point of the variety is the swirly coat, not the type. Don't get me wrong, I prefer my mice big and typey with proper big ears and thick tails (as I know you do too), but if there aren't enough good abyssinians around to bring the rosettes back after the outcross, the coat will suffer and therefore in my eyes the variety will suffer. I think that type can come later when there are plenty of abys with good rosettes in the stud. However, it won't hurt to try and breed typey abys at the same time, by my reckoning a typey, poor-coated aby has got to be a better outcross than a smooth mouse!

Sarah xxx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I look forward to seeing mice that look like mini aby cavies


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have it in my mind that the rosettes will look better on a smaller cobby mouse.I'm going to give reds ago I think.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Red abys will look fab, Sarah  I'm going to stick with the agouti colours I think. I reckon the undercolour showing in the heart of each each rosette and the different colour ridges from the tips of the hairs meeting will be so darn pretty. I've got agouti to start with and I'll probably end up with argente abyssinians too after a couple of dove outcrosses.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The two males i have one is Agouti and the other Argente ill be keeping males back from these litters to breed back to the siblings to see how that goes but shall have to wait 6 week before that :'(


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I picked my abyssinians up yesterday. They are a very striking variety, I love the parting down the centre of the under. I have a dove tan and a black doe, and a satin black tan broken buck. I'm not sure about colours yet, I prefer darker colours but I dont know if they will work as well with the coat. My initial idea when the offer of abyssinians arose was brokens or maybe bring in the rump white genes, which would work well I think and also allow some darker colours. I also need to be working on the type, its going to have to be a long term project.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

A very long term project indeed Ian, Ive just put another trio together in the hope that i get more better type mice.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely Abyssinians you have 

I have Aby too. I just started breeding them and just weaned to litters with abysinnians and paired a burmese lhs aby male with a himalaya lhs female, that might carry the aby-gene - hope to get some nice aby's from them.

Here's some of my abysinnians:

Apollo, colourpoint LHS ABY male (the father of my two aby-litters):









Aslan, burmese LHS ABY male (paired with my himi lhs female atm.):









And Aslan's behind 









Nemesis, PEW LHS ABY female:









Some babies at different ages:









































































Hope to get better and bigger rosettes in time  besiden those above, I have 3 females i know for sure carrying the gene


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're beautiful Lindberg :love1

Ian, I reckon rumpwhite abys would look pretty special!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Those Abys look amazing escpically the white ............send it over here :roll:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they are all lovely.. i must say i have not had any come out with more than two rossettes yet.
i will get some photo of all of mine later today and pop them up


----------

